# Car Co. Will Show Off the Latest in SDC Tech at CES Las Vegas



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

the annual Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.
This year, autonomous driving and shared mobility will be a big focus at CES.

Gentex (GNTX) will demonstrate vehicle-to-home and vehicle-to-infrastructure connectivity. The term vehicle-to-infrastructure refers to cars virtually "talking" to city infrastructure and to and to each other. It's part of the future of autonomous driving and is designed to improve traffic flow and accident avoidance systems.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/ces-2019-self-driving-cars-51546742204

parts supplier Aptiv (APTV) will be demonstrating its autonomous driving technology. People in Las Vegas can also try to hail an autonomous ride through their Lyft app. Aptiv and Lyft say their fleet of autonomous vehicles is currently the largest "commercially operated self-driving [fleet] on the road today." The fleet has been operating for almost a year. (There are safety drivers behind the wheel.)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> (There are safety drivers behind the wheel.)


LOL

Great punch line!!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> Great punch line!!


Patience grasshopper tomato,
Patience


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Great punch line!!


Yeah, I also remember the great punch line at the high school dance, but it only formed after the bowl was spiked.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, I also remember the great punch line at the high school dance, but it only formed after the bowl was spiked.


Then came the child support payments lol.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Then came the child support payments lol.


What do u call a couple that uses the withdrawal method?


----------

